# CCW and doing a "Silver"



## Stranger (26/10/20)

My Blitzen and Blotto have been doing really well through out the lock down, but I have a couple of new tanks now that are doing duty for the ADV. After my success with a big coil and the Blitzen on a mech, it was time to see if I could repeat this on the Blotto. The Blotto with the bubble glass is a big tank so it pairs well with the Puma mods and I know it has some great features, so this was the plan.

The wire: 26*3/36 clapton. I knew it was going to be a chunk of metal and wrapped it 10.5 wraps, got a .39 so I know I can work with that.



Took a little wriggling and firing and strumming but got it glowing nicely. Tank back together, double checked and no short. Tank back off, juiced up and broke in the cotton. As I was doing this I did notice that it is slow on the ramp up. Back together again and time for a vape using my ADV.

Press button, draw .... not much going on here. Up the W to 30. Press button, draw, same result. Third time at 40W, not much better.

Yeah but no but yeah but, the Puma has a CCW. Not used it yet but it is intuitive, lets have a go. Into the menu, 1st half second 80W next 70W, next and next and next until I got down to 30W. Right you bugger, try get out of this one.

Here is a tip boys and girls, do not challenge your mod, it will outsmart you.

Fire draw and OMG, my head is spinning. That was just off the first hit on 3mg nic. I have done this before and know what it is. I sit down before I fall down and when the legs have steadied up, I go and drink as much water as I can stomach.

What a fantastic feature. It took a bit of faffing around until I got it just right, but what a Joy. The big warm hit up front tailing off to the cool, just how I like it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/10/20)

Thanks for that ... I had recently been winging that my Gen-S mods didn't have a "pre-heat" function like my ancient Cuboid, (specifically for large coils), and hadn't thought of trying the CCW feature

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (26/10/20)

Stranger said:


> My Blitzen and Blotto have been doing really well through out the lock down, but I have a couple of new tanks now that are doing duty for the ADV. After my success with a big coil and the Blitzen on a mech, it was time to see if I could repeat this on the Blotto. The Blotto with the bubble glass is a big tank so it pairs well with the Puma mods and I know it has some great features, so this was the plan.
> 
> The wire: 26*3/36 clapton. I knew it was going to be a chunk of metal and wrapped it 10.5 wraps, got a .39 so I know I can work with that.
> View attachment 211811
> ...



I have 2 Puma vapor storms. Unfortunately due to below par price its been overlooked since inception.
Having said that i own way too many mods, and the Vapor Storm is still my favourite. Ive dropped it numerous times, it fell in the tub, my staffie stewed on it and its still going strong. Plus getting a better battery life than all my other more pricier mods

And it kicks like a mule

Where did you buy yours? I need a third one

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (26/10/20)

Stranger said:


> My Blitzen and Blotto have been doing really well through out the lock down, but I have a couple of new tanks now that are doing duty for the ADV. After my success with a big coil and the Blitzen on a mech, it was time to see if I could repeat this on the Blotto. The Blotto with the bubble glass is a big tank so it pairs well with the Puma mods and I know it has some great features, so this was the plan.
> 
> The wire: 26*3/36 clapton. I knew it was going to be a chunk of metal and wrapped it 10.5 wraps, got a .39 so I know I can work with that.
> View attachment 211811
> ...



I don't have that mode. I have an aspire puxos I've been using the last week/end and it hit poorly. Then I discovered CPS mode. I don't know what it means but it hits hard. Then I also discovered voltage mode. Straight voltage almost like a bypass mode,but this mod has bypass. I was astonished so I get what your saying.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (26/10/20)

T pic isn't great ,but this is what it looks like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/10/20)

Resistance said:


> I don't have that mode. I have an aspire puxos I've been using the last week/end and it hit poorly. Then I discovered CPS mode. I don't know what it means but it hits hard. Then I also discovered voltage mode. Straight voltage almost like a bypass mode,but this mod has bypass. I was astonished so I get what your saying.



CPS is short for Customizable Power Settings, _and is similar to the Gen Custom Curve of Wattage, (CCW) mode_.
When the mod is in CPS mode, Press up or down button will change the wattage, pressing fire button to select time from 1 to 10 seconds, pressing up and down buttons simultaneously again will exit your Customizable Power Settings 
https://help.aspirecig.com/how-to-use-cpscustomizable-power-settings-mode/

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (26/10/20)

I find the custom curves feature on devices up there in innovations with TC and the Replay feature, yet surprisingly the vast majority of vapers despite having it on their devices not only don't take advantage but have never even properly tried it and almost just see it as a bells and whistles gimmick!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Timwis (26/10/20)

Resistance said:


> I don't have that mode. I have an aspire puxos I've been using the last week/end and it hit poorly. Then I discovered CPS mode. I don't know what it means but it hits hard. Then I also discovered voltage mode. Straight voltage almost like a bypass mode,but this mod has bypass. I was astonished so I get what your saying.


It will stand for custom power segments or something similar, it's the same Custom curves, different manufactures give it a slightly different name but all the same feature!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/10/20)

Timwis said:


> I find the custom curves feature on devices up there in innovations with TC and the Replay feature, yet surprisingly the vast majority of vapers despite having it on their devices not only don't take advantage but have never even properly tried it and almost just see it as a bells and whistles gimmick!


Guilty as charged

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (27/10/20)

https://www.vaperite.co.za/product/vapor-storm-puma-200w/

I have the Graffiti and the Camo grey. Value for money much.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/10/20)

Nice one @Stranger , now I want to play around with my Puma too and see how that pans out! Been spoiled with the DNA250C and the Voopoo Smart Mode doing all the thinking for me, going to have to give the Puma a run now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (27/10/20)

Have fun, I am sure you will. 

Another thing to look for that is not mentioned, but you can see it happening on the screen if you watch it. It has a small initial boost on VW mode. It just was not enough with that big hunk of metal in there this time, but it usually works very well with my normal twisted wire builds.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stranger (27/10/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> my staffie stewed on it and its still going strong.



What kind of Stew, was it good ?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/10/20)

Stranger said:


> What kind of Stew, was it good ?


@Stranger ... you do know the moment you start talking about food the air fryer is going to pop up.... how do you make stew in an air fryer in any case, can it be done?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (27/10/20)

Of course, what you do is ................ 

Honestly dead simple, make up your stew in a bowl that fits inside the airfryer basket and away you go. An aifryer is just a small fan oven.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (27/10/20)

I am just glad you said "stewed and not spewed"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (27/10/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> CPS is short for Customizable Power Settings, _and is similar to the Gen Custom Curve of Wattage, (CCW) mode_.
> When the mod is in CPS mode, Press up or down button will change the wattage, pressing fire button to select time from 1 to 10 seconds, pressing up and down buttons simultaneously again will exit your Customizable Power Settings
> https://help.aspirecig.com/how-to-use-cpscustomizable-power-settings-mode/





Timwis said:


> It will stand for custom power segments or something similar, it's the same Custom curves, different manufactures give it a slightly different name but all the same feature!


Thanks. Had this mod for about two years now and the first time I used it in different modes was purely by accident,but I'm not changing it I like the vape as it is right now. It hits like a mech. Even in voltage mode.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stew (2/2/21)

Stranger said:


> My Blitzen and Blotto have been doing really well through out the lock down, but I have a couple of new tanks now that are doing duty for the ADV. After my success with a big coil and the Blitzen on a mech, it was time to see if I could repeat this on the Blotto. The Blotto with the bubble glass is a big tank so it pairs well with the Puma mods and I know it has some great features, so this was the plan.
> 
> The wire: 26*3/36 clapton. I knew it was going to be a chunk of metal and wrapped it 10.5 wraps, got a .39 so I know I can work with that.
> View attachment 211811
> ...


Hi @Stranger, You said above "The Puma has a CCW. Not used it yet but it is intuitive, lets have a go. Into the menu, 1st half second 80W next 70W, next and next and next until I got down to 30W." After setting the first wattage, how do you move to the next one etc. to set each one individually. I keep jumping out of the menu system. Thanks.


----------



## Stranger (2/2/21)

Hi Stew
when you get to CCW menu hit fire button
1st mark hit up button to set w then hit fire button

rinse and repeat.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stew (2/2/21)

Stranger said:


> Hi Stew
> when you get to CCW menu hit fire button
> 1st mark hit up button to set w then hit fire button
> 
> rinse and repeat.


Thanks very much. Appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

